# Has anyone tried recoiling Aspire BVC 1.8ohm Coils?



## Guunie

Good day Family!!!

I need Help 

I can't find anyone close to me who has stock of the Aspire 1.8ohm BVC coils and will be trying to recoil them.

I have found many forum posts and videos...RIP Tippers too...

Just thought I would consult my family (Yes, you awesome people  ) and maybe someone has some helpful pointers before I lose it tonight..which I know i will, those dam coils are fn small!!!

Thanks in advance for any guidance. I will take pictures and tomorrow you will either see success or a coil destroyed in what ever demonic fashion i find appropriate at the time.

PS. Creative coil destruction suggestions are welcome


----------



## Andre

Try this post: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/suywwacs-u...t2-pt3-nautilus-etc.t1613/page-14#post-167997

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Guunie

@Andre, Thanks for the link...missed that thread somehow.

I got some 30AWG as per Gizmo's advice, who BTW can see perfectly fine still  

So used http://www.steam-engine.org to work out what i will need to get as close to 1.8ohm and got something along the lines of the following (Attached screenshot for your viewing pleasure)

Inner diameter: 1.4mm
Number of wraps: 9.36 (Will do 9 wraps)

Going to drill out the 1.5mm holes as suggested and do a horizontal coil.

Think it will be much easier then trying to do it the way RIP did it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie

Guunie said:


> @Andre, Thanks for the link...missed that thread somehow.
> 
> I got some 30AWG as per Gizmo's advice, who BTW can see perfectly fine still
> 
> So used http://www.steam-engine.org to work out what i will need to get as close to 1.8ohm and got something along the lines of the following (Attached screenshot for your viewing pleasure)
> 
> Inner diameter: 1.4mm
> Number of wraps: 9.36 (Will do 9 wraps)
> 
> Going to drill out the 1.5mm holes as suggested and do a horizontal coil.
> 
> Think it will be much easier then trying to do it the way RIP did it.



Hey @Guunie 

Let us know how it works out with the horizontal coils! I know the guys do it with the Atlantis coils, but there is so much more room to work!

Good luck

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Guunie

Thanks @Oliver Barry,

Just realized I still need boil my organic cotton so won't get it finished tonight but will start modifying the coil (DREMEL MAD LAUGHTER  )

I am actually planning on doing the Horizontal mod with the first one and then doing my take on a vertical recoil aswell and see which is better...pro's and cons of course.

Wish i had an iStick 50w already...getting tired of this dam itaste clk...need me MOAR WATTS 

Will post pics anyways


----------



## Phoenix

Guunie said:


> Thanks @Oliver Barry,
> 
> Just realized I still need boil my organic cotton so won't get it finished tonight but will start modifying the coil (DREMEL MAD LAUGHTER  )
> 
> I am actually planning on doing the Horizontal mod with the first one and then doing my take on a vertical recoil aswell and see which is better...pro's and cons of course.
> 
> Wish i had an iStick 50w already...getting tired of this dam itaste clk...need me MOAR WATTS
> 
> Will post pics anyways


Hey there @Guunie , awesome that you are going to try that build I am still using the same build in the nautilus mini coil head, just with new cotton after a dry burn and it works great. Try aim for about 0.9 ohm if you have a device capable of firing sub ohm, with the amount of room within the coil head, the increased air flow and the lower ohms results in huge amounts of vapor and the flavor is epic.

Just don't forget to plug the other two juice inlet holes with a little bit of cotton otherwise it will flood the chamber. I use 28 gauge as well and it performs better than the 26 gauge. Also juice up the wick once it has been threaded through the coil and tuck the little tails up in the air before screwing the coil back into the tank system. 

I was very surprised at the result after I tried this method. I also tried the vertical but it gave many issues, either over saturating the wick, resulting in gurgling or under saturating, resulting in dry hits. Then I tried the horizontal method and was extremely impressed. I hit it at about 15 watts and it is amazing. Anyways, please let me know if you need any assistance but it is relatively straight forward. Once you get the first coil drilled and made then the others are easy as pie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

@Phoenix would you mind doing a photo walk through of how you did it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Phoenix

Arthster said:


> @Phoenix would you mind doing a photo walk through of how you did it?


Hey there @Arthster I did a photo walk through over here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/suywwacs-u...t2-pt3-nautilus-etc.t1613/page-14#post-167997 

The only thing someone may struggle with is if they do not have a drill press or a clamp to hold down the little coil when drilling through. Another thing to note is that there are 4 small juice holes on the side of the little coil. 2 of those holes go directly into the chamber and 2 of them have a backing plate behind them, I drilled through the ones that have NO backing plate and then plugged the ones that do, we only need 2 holes to ensure optimal ejuice absorption into the wick. 

Another thing to note is that I removed ALL of the interior Japanese cotton. There is a thin sheath of Jap cotton clasping the interior wall of the coil, pull that bugger out of there. Anyways, it is simple after the first attempt, dont be scared to pull that puppy apart. For the new guys rebuilding a coil for the first time, when reassembling, don't forget that one lead of the coil goes on the outside of the rubber grommet and one lead goes on the inside, this is your positive and negative terminal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Ever tried soldering the other 2 holes closed? looking at the photos on your post that should be a fairly simple thing to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phoenix

Arthster said:


> Ever tried soldering the other 2 holes closed? looking at the photos on your post that should be a fairly simple thing to do.


Yeah I would not like to use solder as some may contain unknown chemicals, the little coil gets really hot, so to avoid any possible dodgy fumes I would not use solder in that specific area. If you take a sowing pin/needle and snip the tip off, you have a good ramming device to force the cotton into the little holes and all you need is a tiny little bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Phoenix said:


> Yeah I would not like to use solder as some may contain unknown chemicals, the little coil gets really hot, so to avoid any possible dodgy fumes I would not use solder in that specific area. If you take a sowing pin/needle and snip the tip off, you have a good ramming device to force the cotton into the little holes and all you need is a tiny little bit.



Yeah that is actually a good point. the coil walls also looks a little thin to do easy flow on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Guunie

@Phoenix, Thanks for the advice...

Really appreciate the assistance and can't wait to pull the dremel out again. Hasn't been used for a year, I'm ashamed!

Used to be abused with the pc case mods I did...now just gathering dust.

I know it's just drilling a wider hole but the tinker'rrrr in me is itching to get going!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie

I did see that there is another attachment after you remove the pin and grommet. This is what covers the other 2 holes. So i will remove that as well and should be easier to work with...will post pictures of what I'm talking about if I'm not making any sense in my excited bantering


----------



## Guunie

Just asking the gautrain conductor to push this train to the 275kmh it can easily go and skrew eskom if they moan about the power draw...I need to get home! We should ask for a vapor carriage on the gautrain

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Guunie

@Arthster, that sounds like a plan! Just want to research which solder to use...always as healthy as possible us vapors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Guunie said:


> @Arthster, that sounds like a plan! Just want to research which solder to use...always as healthy as possible us vapors



U use to get solder for extreamly high heat applications. Basically used to solder heating elements. in that case you would need a proper soldering iron. I just cant remember how it was labeled but I am sure you would be able to get some from Communica in Samrand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phoenix

Guunie said:


> I did see that there is another attachment after you remove the pin and grommet. This is what covers the other 2 holes. So i will remove that as well and should be easier to work with...will post pictures of what I'm talking about if I'm not making any sense in my excited bantering


Awesome @Guunie , no need to remove anything else from the coil after you remover the grommet. Then if you watch the RipTrippers video he also shows how to reassemble the little bottom grommet with the two wire leads. i.e The positive and negative. Just make sure your coil is not touching the interior walls of the coil and you will be golden. Please let me know how it turns out. Oh yes, almost forgot, after you have made the little coil, put it into the coil chamber from the top, not from the bottom, then secure it with a 1.4mm screwdriver so as to make reassembling of the bottom grommet easier. This also results in the coil not moving while you are doing the reassembling.


----------



## Guunie

So I took the day off so I could do this because last night just wasn't working. 

I have attached a picture of that inner ring I spoke about. 

Going to drill them holes now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phoenix

Guunie said:


> So I took the day off so I could do this because last night just wasn't working.
> 
> I have attached a picture of that inner ring I spoke about.
> 
> Going to drill them holes now!


Oh wow you managed to get that ring apart, excellent work man. Yeah I did not disassemble to that precise degree like you did. I just drilled the holes directly through the outer casing and inline with the channel in the center ring. Awesome work, please let me know how she turn out. You must have the hands of Da Vinci to get that ring apart from the base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa

Thanks for the pics @Guunie . I also just removed that ring, because I saw that the holes on my coil do not line up with that insert and all 4 are closed off by that insert. That is maybe why some of the BVC coils don't wick so great, because all the holes are covered by that insert. Mine was like that. It would have been great if that insert was easier to remove and reposition so that all 4 holes are open. Mmmm.....obviously some guys in the factory are not paying attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie

@Phoenix, Thanks for the compliment... But it was more like a 9mm socket, an allenkey and a hammer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie

You won't believe what just happened...I knocked my vapesaber over and the fn nautilus glass just broke! The first time it drops and shattered...

Time to find someone with a replacement head


----------



## Phoenix

Guunie said:


> You won't believe what just happened...I knocked my vapesaber over and the fn nautilus glass just broke! The first time it drops and shattered...
> 
> Time to find someone with a replacement head


Hectic, sorry to hear that. That really sucks man. I was wishing you would taste the awesomeness of that remade coil system. Vaping on it now at 0.9ohms and it seriously kicks but. My new favorite rba, well, second to my Aqua. If I had a spare one I would give you in an instant, sorry man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie

@Phoenix no stress...it did such big time but managed to pop in at eighties and pick up a new one. They had replacement coils but I told myself that I was going to recoil this baby if it's the last thing I do and the more dead coil hits I get the more motivated I become to get it right so going to steal the girlfriends tonight and carry on tomorrow.

Was hoping to pop into the vape meet at cesco's with my recoiled bvcs... But ya, can't wait for my plume veil to arrive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Guunie

Dam autocorrect...it S U C K E D big time and went to E C I G G I E S to get a replacement


----------



## free3dom

Sorry to hear about your tank troubles @Guunie 
But happy you got it sorted 

We missed you at the meet, hope to see you at the next one


----------



## Phoenix

Guunie said:


> @Phoenix no stress...it did such big time but managed to pop in at eighties and pick up a new one. They had replacement coils but I told myself that I was going to recoil this baby if it's the last thing I do and the more dead coil hits I get the more motivated I become to get it right so going to steal the girlfriends tonight and carry on tomorrow.
> 
> Was hoping to pop into the vape meet at cesco's with my recoiled bvcs... But ya, can't wait for my plume veil to arrive!


Epic @Guunie FYI, the Plume Veil is AWESOME. Huge clouds and excellent air flow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie

Evening all! Great news...I have one coil done and it is a chucking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Guunie

Sorry for being short and no pics...been rebuilding a clients exchange environment and recoiling in between. I have taken pics so the moment I'm done I'll be uploading my step by step. 

Ps...slowing those tiny side holes with cotton...was a fn nightmare!


----------



## Phoenix

Guunie said:


> Sorry for being short and no pics...been rebuilding a clients exchange environment and recoiling in between. I have taken pics so the moment I'm done I'll be uploading my step by step.
> 
> Ps...slowing those tiny side holes with cotton...was a fn nightmare!


Awesome @Guunie please show me those pics man, so amped for you. With regards to those 2 small holes, I simply snipped the tip off a sewing needle, then wet a small tiny little ball of cotton and stuff it in there. It is awesome when someone takes the time to experiment and design and then creates a whole new vibe. My hat is off to you good sir.


----------



## Guunie

Ok so here goes, I have no idea how to put the pictures in between all the text so I'm going to number the steps and attach the pictures with the corresponding numbers 

1. Disassemble the coil  Duh, and get your Kanthal (I used 30awg) and some organic cotton. Then widen the 2 opposing holes with a 1.5mm drill bit.

2. Wrap your coil around something that is 1.4mm (I did 8 wraps).

3 & 4. Insert the coil from the top and use a drill bit to line it up with the 1.5mm holes and center it.

5. Re-insert the annoying insert and then place the grommet in, separating the positive and negative "terminals".

6. Place the Pin back into the grommet and snip them "terminals" as close to the grommet and pin as possible.

7 & 8. I cut the cotton in an arrow shape before rolling it up...makes it easier to insert through the coil.

9. Feed the cotton through making sure it is really tight inside the coil. (This is to make sure you get as little dry hits as possible)

10. Make sure that the coil is still centered and not touching any side of the inner housing.

11. Snip off the excess cotton

12 & 13. Shove a small ball of cotton into the 2 small holes and use a pin to push that sucker in as tight as possible.

14. Juice that cotton up with your elixir of choice (Mine being Pina Colada 0mg from Vape King)

15. Put that baby on your Vapesaber and chuck away!

Hope this helps a few more people get a bit more out of their awesome Nautilus Mini attys.

Feel free to ask any questions, I will be experimenting further with different cotton placements to see what i find is the sweet spot for this build.

Vape the Planet peeps!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Guunie

So been vaping all day on this sucker and only had 5min of disappointment, not sure what happened but my throat was as dry as the Savannah!

Definitely going to play around with the cotton and coil size/wraps to find a sweet spot.

Big thanks to @Andre, @Pheonix and @Arthster for all the guidance and support. Hope my little guide helps others get more out of the awesome Nautilus Mini!

Vape the Planet fandamily!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Gunnie, I've used these on my k1forever.they really last for me though I have never recoiled one I think it could be done.they are easy to get in the states .If you're having trouble getting them let me know I'll send you a couple to keep you going.


----------



## Daniel

@Guunie geez bud you have a lot of patience , I have a Kayfun you are more than welcome to please stop torturing yourself with rebuilding mAN coils (or maybe that's you thing ...) , must be the wine seems like I am in a giving mood tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie

Daniel said:


> @Guunie geez bud you have a lot of patience , I have a Kayfun you are more than welcome to please stop torturing yourself with rebuilding mAN coils (or maybe that's you thing ...) , must be the wine seems like I am in a giving mood tonight


Lol @ Daniel...Thanks for the kind gesture man, once again the people on this forum show that there is still faith to be had in mankind. 

I don't battle with the nautilus anymore, bought more than enough coils and I have a tobh v2.5 that I use daily.

But thanks again man, ps...I was desperate because none of our vendors had stock at the time


----------

